# Benadryl dosage



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I am wondering what dosage of benadryl to give 900lb horse? Do I get the tablets and ground them and mix in grain?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

What exactly are you wanting the Benadryl to do? Because antihistamines have very little effect in horses the way they do in humans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The usual dose is 10 pills (not capsules) crushed up. That equals 250 mg. What is it for?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I will be treating my mare for neck threadworms and preparing myself for itching to get worse before it gets better and possibly hives.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

That's one I've never had to deal with. Would you let us know if it works please? I hope it does 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

aforred said:


> That's one I've never had to deal with. Would you let us know if it works please? I hope it does
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Benadryl or treating for neck threadworms?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Both, actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

aforred said:


> Both, actually.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is what I've been reading about ntw's.....

Attack on the Neck Threadworms


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh wow. I hope she gets to feeling better pretty quickly and thay the Benadryl does her some good.

Good luck with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

